

Home Depot copies Apple to compete with Amazon - shaneofalltrad
http://www.wired.com/2013/12/home-depot-reinvents-buckets/#slideid-384671

======
shaneofalltrad
This is the type of stuff I have always tried to convince upper-management to
do. You should always try to make something better if it's design can improve
with little cost difference.

The only thing that I think was a mistake, they did not do this in 5 gallons,
but 3.5. As a previous tile-setter, you learn to measure by the 5 gallon and
to replace that could make a better design, but smaller size not a replacement
to all.

